# South Texas April 2011



## Texas Blonde (May 10, 2011)

Right after I got back from the Everglades, I made a weekend trip to South Texas.  I had great numbers of snakes, but most of the nonvenomous stuff was DOR.  I did see an indigo, but couldn't run it down for pics.  

First snake of the trip was this large atrox.












Then this rather cute Night Snake (Hypsiglena torquata).  I had never gotten to photograph one before.  






Checkered Garter (Thamnophis marcianus).  












Right after the garter I found two DOR spendida within minutes.  I was so sad.  I think the car in front of me had to have swerved to hit both.  






The following are just some shots I got of various atrox I found.  I found 11 total AOR, and 3 DOR.  




































This big girl is the largest atrox I have ever found.  I couldn't lift her on my hook.  She was incredible, but hard to photograph, because all she wanted to do was take off.












I finally got so bored taking pics of atrox, that I started messing around with the settings on my camera, and got this picture which I rather like.






Snake food.






Two inverts from the trip.  The butterfly was my concession prize after I couldn't catch the Indigo.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 10, 2011)

Awesome photos Sky!


----------



## desertanimal (May 10, 2011)

Beautiful shots!


----------



## Texas Blonde (May 10, 2011)

Thanks y'all!  I am starting to get the hang of my new camera.  Now I just need some additional lenses.  I'm getting there, haha.


----------



## Galapoheros (May 10, 2011)

The male T kind of looks like a male A. moderatum(?), hard to tell with the pic angle though.


----------



## EricW (May 11, 2011)

nice pics, really diggin all those atrox and night snake, pretty cool. What part of south Texas?


----------



## Texas Blonde (May 15, 2011)

Galapoheros said:


> The male T kind of looks like a male A. moderatum(?), hard to tell with the pic angle though.


That is kind of what I was thinking.





EricW said:


> nice pics, really diggin all those atrox and night snake, pretty cool. What part of south Texas?


I was in the Hebbronville area.


----------



## Ehhpic (May 23, 2011)

Fantastic stuff!!!


----------

